# insurance co hasnt paid bill yet



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi
My mother had her car parked one day( in a car park )when we were out and came back to find the side had a big scrape in it , there was a note left and the person responsible returned, admitted doing it and gave us her details , Mothers insurance organised repair and courtesy car, all sorted , however she has had a letter from insurance to say other company has not paid the bill and she may have to go to court , 
As I was with her can I request that she doesn't have to go to court as it would be stressful for her and the journey would be a hassle and I would be prepared to go on her behalf , I have power of attorney if that helps .
I am hoping when it gets to that stage the company pays the bill .
Any advice appreciated .
Thanks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Very unlikely to end up with an actual Court hearing.

Once proceedings are started other insurer will generally pay up quick smart.

Out of interest who is the other insurer?


----------



## Hoody1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Most companies put off paying as long as possible. 

You might also want to find out if they are trying to deny liability, silly as it may seem, hitting a parked car, but some try it. 

Also most companies will pay up when threatened with court action especially if the circumstances are pretty much in your favor. The cost of going to court certainly starts to build when it happens.


----------

